# 5 weeks but some symptoms dissappearing



## melmac70 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,

I am exactly 5 weeks pg today (conceived naturally). Initially I felt my boobs get a bit bigger (not hard to notice, i am only a 32b), was peeing a lot more than normal and had AF type pains in my lower back and abdomen. In the last 2 days however I have noticed my boobs have gone down a bit, not peeing so much and the AF pains are gone. Should I be worried? Is it too early for anything to show up on an internal scan now? I will not be due 1st scan until I am 8 weeks gone,

Carmel


----------



## woo_woo (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Carmel,

sorry cant help much, but i'm 5 weeks too and haven't had any symptons at all except a bit of nausea.  have you been to doctor and what did they say?

Woo


----------



## melmac70 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Woo,

Congrats on your BFP. I went to gp today bit she was a bit useless to be honest. She did a pee stick test which was + but not as strong a line as when i tested myself- hopefully because it was afternoon wheareas I tested 1st thing in the morning. I can go back tomorrow for a blood test to check my BCP level but wont have the results back until monday. I was thinking about going to the maternity unit in hospital but dont know if anything would show up in a scan this early on. I think I am so anxious as I had a mc at 32 days before and this time I just read into every sign or lack of. I am driving my DH mad and i think this is one of the most miserable christmases we have ever had when it should be the best.

I would give anything to wake up in the morning feeling nauseous with sore boobs!

Carmel


----------

